# MOre questions about run-in sheds



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, this is related to the other post I placed............ My concept is the run-in shed or "place" would be for "temporary' shelter only while the horse is in pasture. I do plan to keep the horses in pasture as much as possible. I do not plan to provide any feeding, water, etc.. in the shed. I plan to keep it open with no stall dividers. Just a place for them to go to get out of the elements.

I see canvas covered steel pipe framework "run-in sheds" advertised. Compared with most designs they seem "flimsy", but they would fit the need from my my "philosophy" of what a run-in shed should provide.

Then again I am not a horse person.

Currently where my daughter boards there are no run-in sheds, but there are fence rows where they can get out of the wind as well as shade.

Do you folks think these "flimsy" sheds will work?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

it depends on the normal wind speeds in your area and if you are able with the soil provided to keep it locked in the ground...

i have 2 tents like that for hay storage but they are fully secured in the group and have my dads rv blocking the direction of most of the wind... 

they hold up alright i am going on a year with mine..but i dont think it will last the full 2 years like they told me... 

how temporary is temporary in your case??? a few months before a real solid structure is built then yes...and if you are putting this on someone elses property you need there permission...

hope that helped sum...if not sorry


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

That wouldnt last long in the area i live with wind. What you could look into is a wood one but make it so a forks or a bucket of a tractor could hook onto it and move it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That wouldn't last a day here if the wind was up. Even if it was mostly calm, I wouln't give a structure like that 6 months if you have any weather at all. I would construct something out of wood or metal sheeting and make it horse friendly and nice enough looking to resell if I were going to put something up. Or, I'd buy the horses some good sheets/blankets and not worry about a fixed shelter until the permanent one was up.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In my experience, if you think it is flimsy, either the weather or your horse will destroy it in no time at all.


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will stay away from these!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I had something similar to this.. Mine lasted a year and a half in a VERY windy area and 10 horses. It would've lasted longer if we had installed all the anchors but my husband got lazy. As long as they are secured as directed they wouldn't go anywhere. They do need to be tightened every couple months too. They got us by until we were able to build more permanent shelters. Hope that helps!

ETA: Ours finally succumbed in a really bad storm.. in fact several metal shelters in near by farms (like stout 20x40 2 sided metal shelters) also were blown apart.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

There are a few people around here with those, they are actually sturdier than they look. Although they may not last as long, they are portable and cheaper.


----------

